# UD & Pulp Fiction



## nikkideevah (Jul 7, 2014)

Quote:    Confession: We're diehard Pulp Fiction fans here at#UDHQ. That's why we've created this ultra-limited-edition PULP FICTION lineup. Our inspiration? None other than the badass Mrs. Mia Wallace. Coming 7/16/14 to UrbanDecay.com!


----------



## MissPrisssy (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm so on this! One of my favorite movies of all time!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


>


  CRAP! I want it lol


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 7, 2014)

Holy smokes that looks awesome! I hope we get to see actual product pics before it goes up or sells out because I don't want to order everything on impulse. Ugh why does this always happen when I'm trying to save for other collections?! Lol


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 7, 2014)

Subscribed!


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 7, 2014)

I wonder how much the little eyeshadow palette is going to be since there is only three full size shadow pans and two halves?


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 7, 2014)

Hold me back.


----------



## lipstickology (Jul 8, 2014)

I just want to know the finish on that lipstick before I decide if I'm going to obsess over it or not, haha!


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 8, 2014)

Here's another pic of the products. Source: http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2014/07/08/urban-decay-pulp-fiction-collection-red-lipstick/

  Also, last night I saw listings on eBay for the palette and lipstick with actual pics of the products, but they are gone now. After my excitement died down a bit, I don't think this collection is anything special. I will more than likely skip unless the lipstick is especially gorgeous.


----------



## Heidi K (Jul 8, 2014)

Is it just me or does that palette look a little like the Naked Basics?
  I hope it's not like repackaged products. Cos that lipstick looks a little Gash-y too if you ask me.


----------



## Heidi K (Jul 8, 2014)

BrknFlwr85 said:


> Here's another pic of the products. Source: http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2014/07/08/urban-decay-pulp-fiction-collection-red-lipstick/
> 
> Also, last night I saw listings on eBay for the palette and lipstick with actual pics of the products, but they are gone now. After my excitement died down a bit, I don't think this collection is anything special. I will more than likely skip unless the lipstick is especially gorgeous.


  I saw the postings on eBay too. I was like for real? Somebody on Redditt actually bought them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Audrey C (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Heidi K (Jul 8, 2014)

**love the eyeshadow names btw**  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Those are from the ebay listings. The listing location was Ft. Lauderdale, Fl. I know UD has a distribution center in FL. I wonder if someone got sneaky.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

Heidi K said:


> I know UD has a distribution center in FL. I wonder if someone got sneaky.


Thank you for sharing, well I expected a 16 es palette in fact, Pulp Fiction deserved a fully fledged collec. IMO.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 8, 2014)

Heidi K said:


> Is it just me or does that palette look a little like the Naked Basics?
> I hope it's not like repackaged products. Cos that lipstick looks a little Gash-y too if you ask me.


  It does look like Naked Basics a lot. I saw on the back of the palette it says "three never-before-seen shades and two current exclusives," so I'm guessing that two of the shades are just renamed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I LOVE the idea of a Pulp Fiction collection, but it just isn't as exciting as when I saw the promo image the first time. Since it does look so much like Naked Basics, I wouldn't even consider it because the packaging is cheap cardboard.

  It seems like it was a last minute collection that they put together or they just didn't want to put a lot of money into making it bigger. Who knows, maybe it could be a test run to see if they could do other iconic movie collections in the future (or I'm just wishful thinking).


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 8, 2014)

Kandee Johnson just posted a video doing a look with the products. Here is the link if anyone is interested. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmliheI6guM&list=UU9TreTE-iXwfwQl72DzDurA

  I like the lip pencil and the Tyranny shadow, but I don't think I will buy them. I wish UD would release more matte shades in their permanent line, especially warmer brown/orange colors.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm not terribly excited about this one. The eyeshadow colors are very very basic and I already own a red urban decay lipstick (F Bomb). I'm considering the nail polish though.


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I'm not terribly excited about this one. The eyeshadow colors are very very basic and I already own a red urban decay lipstick (F Bomb). *I'm considering the nail polish though.*


  I'm a sucker for packaging so I want it all - even if the palette is tiny and reminds me of the Naked Basics palette. I am feeling that nail polish though! :eyelove:  I can see how each piece of this collection fits into the theme except for the Heavy Metal Glitter (silver?) eyeliner. Any ideas anyone? It just seems out of place - like they shoe horned it in.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> I can see how each piece of this collection fits into the theme except for the Heavy Metal Glitter (silver?) eyeliner. Any ideas anyone? It just seems out of place - like they shoe horned it in.


  Yeah, I don't think glitter eyeliner is very pulp fiction-y. I don't even remember glitter eyeliner being a thing in the 90s, when Pulp Fiction came out.

  I do think I need that nail polish. I'm tempted to go for the red lipstick too but I don't know that I want yet another red lipstick. I have so many...


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> *Yeah, I don't think glitter eyeliner is very pulp fiction-y. I don't even remember glitter eyeliner being a thing in the 90s, when Pulp Fiction came out. *  Exactly! I just don't get it, although I'll probably still buy it. Since I love silver glitter. :eyelove:  I do think I need that nail polish. *I'm tempted to go for the red lipstick too but I don't know that I want yet another red lipstick. I have so many...*


  You can never have too many shades of red.   I'm also drawn to the packaging! I love UD's signature gunmetal packaging, but it looks like the lipstick, glitter eyeliner and nail polish have black detailing in this collection. I find it very chic! :eyelove:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> I'm also drawn to the packaging! I love UD's signature gunmetal packaging, but it looks like the lipstick, glitter eyeliner and nail polish have black detailing in this collection. I find it very chic!


  I like the packaging too.

  Maybe I do need that red lipstick. And the liner. It IS a great shade of red 

  But now that I've seen your tutorial I kinda want more of the Moody Blooms collection from mac. And then there's a new mac collection coming out tonight for Nordstrom's Anniversary...

  MUST BUY ALL THE THINGS.


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I like the packaging too.  Maybe I do need that red lipstick. And the liner. It IS a great shade of red   But now that I've seen your tutorial I kinda want more of the Moody Blooms collection from mac. And then there's a new mac collection coming out tonight for Nordstrom's Anniversary...  MUST BUY ALL THE THINGS.


  Aw!  Thanks for checking out my video! Moody Blooms really caught me off guard. I had originally planned on skipping that collection. So glad I didn't!  Seriously! MAC is killing us with collections this year! Stalking up on boxes of ramen noodles because that they only way I'm going to be able to afford everything.    #TeamBuyEverything


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> #TeamBuyEverything


  I have extra money this month, otherwise I would not have such a haul. I've already purchased three MAC lipsticks, MAC foundation and concealer, some Mary Kay skincare (the majority of their timewise products) Anastasia of Beverley Hills brow pencil, UD primer potion, and Sephora false eyelashes. 

  I'd better stock up on ramen noodles...


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I have extra money this month, otherwise I would not have such a haul. I've already purchased three MAC lipsticks, MAC foundation and concealer, some Mary Kay skincare (the majority of their timewise products) Anastasia of Beverley Hills brow pencil, UD primer potion, and Sephora false eyelashes.   *I'd better stock up on ramen noodles...*


  :lmao:


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 10, 2014)

The colors look a little boring and I feel the packaging could have been a lot better imo. Still excited to see swatches and comparisons though.


----------



## Reneemelancon (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's a pic I took today , our store (macys  New Orleans ) received the shipment yesterday , it won't go out until next week but I wanted to make testers to swatch early lol


----------



## Reneemelancon (Jul 10, 2014)

I can swatch everything and upload tomorrow ! Collection includes :; one red lip stick , one matching lip liner (both deeper than 69)  ,the shadow palette , a gorgeous red polish , perversion (the newest UD mascara) with a sample tube of subversion (the new primer ) , full size subversion , 5 new "velvet " liners in colors lure , lush , plushie, minx and cult (all in the new velvet formula  and have creamy finish ) I forgot which goes to which but there is a blue , green is cult , grey , plushie Is purple  and a brown liner.


----------



## Reneemelancon (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh and the heavy metal glitter liner which is black and silver glitter mixed , very pretty


----------



## Reneemelancon (Jul 10, 2014)

It is priced at $34


----------



## Reneemelancon (Jul 10, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> I wonder how much the little eyeshadow palette is going to be since there is only three full size shadow pans and two halves?


    Priced at $34


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 10, 2014)

Reneemelancon said:


> Here's a pic I took today , our store (macys  New Orleans ) received the shipment yesterday , it won't go out until next week but I wanted to make testers to swatch early lol


  Thank you for the pic! :eyelove:   





Reneemelancon said:


> I can swatch everything and upload tomorrow ! Collection includes :; one red lip stick , one matching lip liner (both deeper than 69)  ,the shadow palette , a gorgeous red polish , perversion (the newest UD mascara) with a sample tube of subversion (the new primer ) , full size subversion , 5 new "velvet " liners in colors lure , lush , plushie, minx and cult (all in the new velvet formula  and have creamy finish ) I forgot which goes to which but there is a blue , green is cult , grey , plushie Is purple  and a brown liner.


  Oooh! So many new things! How fun! I'm really interested in the Subversion Lash Primer. If you get a chance to test it out, please let us know what you think. 5 new Velvet liners? Yes! I need more eyeliners like I need a hole in the head, but I still want them!   That would awesome if you could post swatch pics! Thank you for taking the time to do that.   





Reneemelancon said:


> Oh and the heavy metal glitter liner which is black and silver glitter mixed , very pretty


  I was thinking about skipping the Heavy Metal liner, but now that I know it's silver and black glitter mixed, I have to have it. :eyelove:   





Reneemelancon said:


> It is priced at $34


  Awesome! Thank you! Now I can budget accordingly.


----------



## Heidi K (Jul 11, 2014)

Do you guys remember a while back when Urban Decay had a poll on their website about voting for new single eyeshadows? There were a couple from the Vice palettes and one or two from the OZ palettes in the running. I can NOT find that poll anywhere. I want to know which one got the most votes.


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 11, 2014)

Heidi K said:


> Do you guys remember a while back when Urban Decay had a poll on their website about voting for new single eyeshadows? There were a couple from the Vice palettes and one or two from the OZ palettes in the running. I can NOT find that poll anywhere. I want to know which one got the most votes.


  I remember that. I guess they took it down after they collected all the information that they needed. We'll probably find out which shade was the winner if they release it in a special palette or something.


----------



## Reneemelancon (Jul 11, 2014)

Swatches  and a look my beautiful co worker did using palette , heavy metal liner , subversion , perversion mascara and lip liner /lipstick


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 11, 2014)

Totally agree! But, I'm such a fan of UD I'll cave &buy something(s) lol


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 11, 2014)

Loving those liners! Very pretty look


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

She did a very pretty classic look!


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 11, 2014)

@Reneemelancon Thanks for the pics and swatches! I have a question about the Subversion primer, it is little fibers or more like a mascara formula? I hope it's not fibers because those are so irritating on the eyes and Tarte just came out with their own version.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 11, 2014)

Reneemelancon said:


> Swatches  and a look my beautiful co worker did using palette , heavy metal liner , subversion , perversion mascara and lip liner /lipstick


  Wow! So beautiful!  Thank you for posting so much


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

You look beautiful [@]Reneemelancon[/@]


----------



## Reneemelancon (Jul 11, 2014)

BrknFlwr85 said:


> @Reneemelancon  Thanks for the pics and swatches! I have a question about the Subversion primer, it is little fibers or more like a mascara formula? I hope it's not fibers because those are so irritating on the eyes and Tarte just came out with their own version.


.   No fibers  just amazing !!!


----------



## Reneemelancon (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You look beautiful [@]Reneemelancon[/@]


 aww thanks dolly ! This isn't me though but my beautiful co worker  and counter manager Jennifer!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Reneemelancon said:


> aww thanks dolly ! This isn't me though but my beautiful co worker and counter manager Jennifer!


  Well she is gorgeous!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 11, 2014)

Are those new 24/7 eyeliners? *she asked with bated breath and shaking fingers*


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 11, 2014)

Reneemelancon said:


> . No fibers just amazing !!!


  Thanks! I'm super excited to try it now. I love a good eyelash primer. UD has really revamped their line a lot and added some amazing new products.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

She looks beautiful! I think maybe I do need this collection after all.


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you for the pics and swatches, @Reneemelancon. I'm still #TeamBuyEverything when it comes to the Pulp Fiction collection. The new Velvet eyeliners are beautiful, too. I'll save those for a different haul.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

Just thought I'd share Kandee Johnson's tutorial for this look. I love her videos, personally.

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmliheI6guM


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Just thought I'd share Kandee Johnson's tutorial for this look. I love her videos, personally.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmliheI6guM


  You're about 3 days late, I posted the link to her video already. Thanks for sharing though, her look turned out very nice.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

BrknFlwr85 said:


> You're abut 3 days late, I posted the link to her video already. Thanks for sharing though, her look turned out very nice.


  Oh I'm sorry, I didn't see the link. I was wondering why no one had posted it yet.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I didn't see the link. I was wondering why no one had posted it yet.


  No need to apologize. My link probably got skipped over because there was little to no info and then suddenly we had full pics and swatches.


----------



## Dany (Jul 12, 2014)

This lipstick is gorgeous, I love the eyeshadow names! Is it coming to UK too?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 12, 2014)

I heard a couple people say the lipstick is just F-Bomb renamed. Has anyone found a side by side swatch yet? Urban Decay seems to like to rename stuff but I don't think they look close enough lol. If anything, I definitely want the palette.


----------



## LeighLeigh (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, I love the look of that nail polish...the price and the fact that there's a liner for the lipstick is also pulling me in.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2014)

I like the concept just because I love the movie but the colors look a little boring to me. I know Uma Thurman wore the original chanel vamp nail polish ( before they reformulated the color) and I actually owned it at the time. I remember the frenzy over that color. It was so deep and lovely there wasn't much like it back then in the 90's at that time, now there's a lot of dupes. These colors just aren't grabbing me. I'm trying to be sensible and remind myself that I haven't touched either one of my Oz palettes in about a year. Likely a skip for me


----------



## Dany (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I like the concept just because I love the movie but the colors look a little boring to me. I know Uma Thurman wore the original chanel vamp nail polish ( before they reformulated the color) and I actually owned it at the time. I remember the frenzy over that color. It was so deep and lovely there wasn't much like it back then in the 90's at that time, now there's a lot of dupes. These colors just aren't grabbing me. I'm trying to be sensible and remind myself that I haven't touched either one of my Oz palettes in about a year. Likely a skip for me


  Yeah I feel that, was excited when I saw the packaging but on closer inspection I'm not sure I'd get anything from this, pretty interested in the lipstick still but it looks too familiar like someone else said.


----------



## katiek2012 (Jul 12, 2014)

oh mah stars, i want the eyeshadow palette SO BAD. this will be perfect for travel, it has every neutral you need. i also love the quote on the back 
  i'm so happy, because 3 of my favorite movies and tv shows are getting collections this fall!
  pulp fiction, the simpsons, AND rocky horror?? i'm taking it all.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 12, 2014)

Melrose said:


> I like the concept just because I love the movie but the colors look a little boring to me. I know Uma Thurman wore the original chanel vamp nail polish ( before they reformulated the color) and I actually owned it at the time. I remember the frenzy over that color. It was so deep and lovely there wasn't much like it back then in the 90's at that time, now there's a lot of dupes. These colors just aren't grabbing me. I'm trying to be sensible and remind myself that I haven't touched either one of my Oz palettes in about a year. Likely a skip for me


  I've used my Glinda palette once.


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 12, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I heard a couple people say the lipstick is just F-Bomb renamed. Has anyone found a side by side swatch yet? Urban Decay seems to like to rename stuff but I don't think they look close enough lol. If anything, I definitely want the palette.


  Phyrra Nyx posted a YouTube video with comparison swatches of Mrs. Mia Wallace and several other red UD lipsticks. Here's the link:

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sqWuJAwmEU


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 12, 2014)

Ah, thank you!!


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 12, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Phyrra Nyx posted a YouTube video with comparison swatches of Mrs. Mia Wallace and several other red UD lipsticks. Here's the link:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sqWuJAwmEU


  Thanks for posting!  Totally think I'm skipping this one sadly


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 12, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Thanks for posting!  Totally think I'm skipping this one sadly


  If I weren't such an Urban Decay and Pulp Fiction fan, I would be skipping this collection, too. But I am so.... #TeamBuyEverything! :eyelove:


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 12, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> If I weren't such an Urban Decay and Pulp Fiction fan, I would be skipping this collection, too. But I am so.... #TeamBuyEverything! :eyelove:


  I'm a huge pulp fiction fan as well! Which is making me sad to skip this . To be honest though, something may jump into my cart on release day lol.


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 12, 2014)

To add on what [@]BrainsAndBeauty[/@] posted, here's swatches of everything in picture form on Phyrra Nyx's blog: http://www.phyrra.net/2014/07/urban-decay-pulp-fiction-collection-2.html  Credit goes to her of course!


----------



## heateher (Jul 13, 2014)

I must have that palette. Here is to hoping it is still avaliable a week after the release date!   Temptalia also has swatches of everything up.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jul 13, 2014)

Excited but I'm undecided on the eye liner


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 13, 2014)

I've changed my mind & I think I need the lipstick lol


----------



## Heidi K (Jul 13, 2014)

Phyrra had a comparison of all the UD red lipsticks on her blog. Phyrra.net I think


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 13, 2014)

Reneemelancon said:


> It is priced at $34


  Is the lipstick also named Mrs. Mia Wallace and is the it at regular price or?


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 13, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> Is the lipstick also named Mrs. Mia Wallace and is the it at regular price or?


  I know you didn't ask me lol but yes & for the price yes I'm pretty sure it is from what I read


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 13, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Phyrra Nyx posted a YouTube video with comparison swatches of Mrs. Mia Wallace and several other red UD lipsticks. Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sqWuJAwmEU


  Oooh thank you. I've been wondering how the Mrs. Mia Wallace lipstick compares to F Bomb, which I already own. Ok, that Mia Wallace lipstick is officially a skip for me, it's just too similar to F Bomb. 

  The palette, imo, is a little boring and I already have a lot of similar shades of eye shadow.

  The nail polish is pretty awesome though, and i don't have a blood red nail polish so that's probably the only thing I'd buy from this collection.

  Considering the glitter eyeliner too.


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 13, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> I know you didn't ask me lol but yes & for the price yes I'm pretty sure it is from what I read


  Thank you!


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 13, 2014)

bratcat138 said:


> Thank you!


  No prob


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Jul 14, 2014)

Rad idea but I'm feeling pretty underwhelmed by the actual products. Skip!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 14, 2014)

I think the fact that I love UD and I love Pulp Fiction is making me think I need the palette so badly. lmao


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jul 14, 2014)

really want the palette... i use basics all the time, so i think it'd be a decent investment... 
  you guys don't think this release will be crazy like naked 3 or anything, right?


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 14, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> really want the palette... i use basics all the time, so i think it'd be a decent investment...  you guys don't think this release will be crazy like naked 3 or anything, right?


  Honestly, I probably don't think so. There doesn't seem to be much hype over this collection. I've seen online that many people feel that it's too basic and that the colors (palette/lipstick/liner) are extremely dupeable. There is a large cult following with the film, so of course things most likely are going to be bought by people who love the film even if some don't care for the items too much. There are also fans who will probably skip due to the “basic-ness” of this collection. I believe the lipstick and or liner will be a big hit though. But imo, it won't be as crazy as naked 3.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jul 14, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Honestly, I probably don't think so. There doesn't seem to be much hype over this collection. I've seen online that many people feel that it's too basic and that the colors (palette/lipstick/liner) are extremely dupeable. There is a large cult following with the film, so of course things most likely are going to be bought by people who love the film even if some don't care for the items too much. There are also fans who will probably skip due to the “basic-ness” of this collection. I believe the lipstick and or liner will be a big hit though. But imo, it won't be as crazy as naked 3.


  that's what i was hoping. i like the movie and just never have matte(ish) neutrals, so i figure rather than get another basics right away, get this because it's cute... but i don't want to be dealing with the usually chaos that surrounds a release, just for (imo) special packaging on something i am just restocking on.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 14, 2014)

BrintsAngel said:


> Loving those liners! Very pretty look
> I'm looking forward to trying those liners.
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, I'm also loving that nail polish.


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 14, 2014)

That polish is gorge! & I'm not a big red polish fan...


----------



## SunnieDay2 (Jul 15, 2014)

Would it be possible for you to do comparison swatches of Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners in Smoke, Desperation, and Velvet Lure?


----------



## MissPrisssy (Jul 15, 2014)

I hope this comes to the Macy's near me so I can use my discount!  I need the lipstick and nail polish. I don't love the palette but I have to have that packaging!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2014)

Interesting! I work for Miramax and remember the day our Marketing Rep ordered a bunch of UD items to test.  Now I know why!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

SunnieDay2 said:


> Would it be possible for you to do comparison swatches of Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners in Smoke, Desperation, and Velvet Lure?


  I can do Smoke and Desperation. Still interested?


----------



## SunnieDay2 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you for offering to swatch the two of those, but I am wanting to see them swatched next to Lure.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 15, 2014)

I was hoping it would be available at midnight, but I guess not.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought the same


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 15, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I was hoping it would be available at midnight, but I guess not.





MakeupAddict22 said:


> I thought the same


  UD releases usually seem to become available on their site the day of early morning around 6am-9am PST (Sorry! I live in California). But then again, you never really know with any online release.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jul 15, 2014)

I asked sephora and they have no idea. none of the bloggers had a different release date, but no one actually says the other retailers will launch today either.... sooo who knows haha


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 16, 2014)

It's up on UD, just ordered the palette and lipstick. I wanted the lip pencil too but idk I don't wear lip liner all the time so I wasn't sure if it was worth it for me.


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 16, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> It's up on UD, just ordered the palette and lipstick. I wanted the lip pencil too but idk I don't wear lip liner all the time so I wasn't sure if it was worth it for me.


  Thanks for the heads up! Perfect timing too since I just finished doing my nails.   I ordered everything.    Can't wait to play!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 16, 2014)

Exciting!  yup, I can't wait to get my stuff.


----------



## katiek2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I was hoping it would be available at midnight, but I guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's strange, i ordered mine at around 12:30. maybe it's an east coast/west coast thing? 
  Also, I noticed that when i went in to buy it, there was no crazy spread or image of it when you first enter the site. you kinda have to dig in the 'what's new' section.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm still debating whether I should get the palette or not, I'm just staring at it in my bag lol


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 16, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I'm still debating whether I should get the palette or not, I'm just staring at it in my bag lol


  Do you have the Naked Basics palette? If yes, then you might want to skip it. However, if you love everything Urban Decay, are a sucker for limited editions and are a fan of Pulp Fiction, grab it!


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 16, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Do you have the Naked Basics palette? If yes, then you might want to skip it. However, if you love everything Urban Decay, are a sucker for limited editions and are a fan of Pulp Fiction, grab it!


  You got me there! Pulp Fiction is my favorite movie and I had an Urban Decay obsession a few years back, AND don't have Naked Basics! Buying it now!!!


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 16, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> You got me there! Pulp Fiction is my favorite movie and I had an Urban Decay obsession a few years back, AND don't have Naked Basics! Buying it now!!! :yahoo:


  Right on! Glad I could enable you!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 16, 2014)

I ordered the palette first thing this morning!


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 16, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I ordered the palette first thing this morning!


  I really hope that UD does more limited edition collections like these - but not as often as MAC does. If that happens, I'll really be eating nothing but ramen in order to keep up with these collections. :lmao:


----------



## hermajestyxx (Jul 16, 2014)

I want to buy this off Sephora for the points but I'm so scared I'll miss it!


----------



## Zoe88 (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Love Pulp Fiction, love UD...this is just the perfect limited edition collaboration!


----------



## Jumping Mice (Jul 18, 2014)

I fangirled so hard when I got wind of Urban Decay's Pulp Fiction collection. Pulp Fiction is one of my all-time favorite movies and I'm a die-hard Quentin Tarantino fan. But I have some issues with the collection which have made me realize that I don't really care for it at all, even as someone who can probably recite the entire movie... No joke!  I'll get the obvious out of the way first. As some people have already mentioned, the colors in the palette look too similar to the Naked Basics to really warrant buying another set of matte nudes. Besides, the typical bulkiness of the palette bothers me. Sometimes it's justifiable, but it's just so unnecessary for smaller and simpler palettes. I want more product than cardboard. But I'll get back to the palette later.  Being a hardcore Tarantino fan means I'm also nitpicky about anything relating to his work. For one thing, Mia never wore glittery eyeliner and I can't think of a single thing that would make a glittery anything fit in with the aesthetic of the movie. This collection would've been a great opportunity to promote the latest Perversion eyeliner Urban Decay has been going on about everywhere else. But for some reason, they opted for a glittery one instead.  Mia's makeup was very classic; soft smokey eyes, simple black eyeliner, and medium-red lips. Her eye makeup can be easily replicated with a couple of eyeshadows and the lips are a no-brainer. Urban Decay's lipstick looks nice, but the shade and finish are noticeably off. Besides, Mia's red lips are only seen on the cover art and for about two seconds in the movie. The rest of the time she wears a brownish nude color or what looks like nothing at all. I can almost guarantee that the finished look with the eyeliner, palette, and lipstick will lean a lot more rocker glam-sexy than classic, femme fatale-sexy. I'm all for bold makeup, but it's like advertising Elizabeth Taylor's glamour to peddle a Taylor Momsen kit instead. The products may look interchangeable, but the end results aren't. That may not matter to most, but since collections like this one cater mostly to specific people like me, it does.  Going back to the palette, the artwork isn't terrible but it certainly isn't anything noteworthy. Pulp Fiction's plot and title are a reference to pulp magazines and the cover is even made to look like one. Urban Decay could've done so much better. The lack of thought behind this palette's artwork is obvious and so subpar in comparison to the rest of the brand. It's not as if Quentin Tarantino is famous for his subtlety - and neither is Urban Decay.  This collection looks like it was put together over night, so I'll be taking a pass. I don't doubt that the products themselves are nice, but MAC could've nailed this collection so much better while still doing justice to Pulp Fiction and Mia.


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Jul 18, 2014)

No really feeling that shade of red


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 18, 2014)

One of the perks of working for Miramax....free samples

  Such a gorgeous collection. Will play with them this weekend!


----------



## Samuella (Jul 18, 2014)

I really don't know if it's worth it for me to drop money on the palette… But I'm a UD palette collector. I feel like all the colors are pretty dupable. I know I need the lip liner, though. The quality is wonderful and it's so hard to find an amazing red liner.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Can't wait to play!


  Heather when you get your items can you swatch the lipstick please? I would also like to see it in comparison to Gash if you have that as well.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Jul 19, 2014)

Jumping Mice said:


> This collection looks like it was put together over night, so I'll be taking a pass. I don't doubt that the products themselves are nice, but MAC could've nailed this collection so much better while still doing justice to Pulp Fiction and Mia.


  Fabulous and well written summary, thanks


----------



## katred (Jul 19, 2014)

Jumping Mice said:


> I fangirled so hard when I got wind of Urban Decay's Pulp Fiction collection. Pulp Fiction is one of my all-time favorite movies and I'm a die-hard Quentin Tarantino fan. But I have some issues with the collection which have made me realize that I don't really care for it at all, even as someone who can probably recite the entire movie... No joke!  I'll get the obvious out of the way first. As some people have already mentioned, the colors in the palette look too similar to the Naked Basics to really warrant buying another set of matte nudes. Besides, the typical bulkiness of the palette bothers me. Sometimes it's justifiable, but it's just so unnecessary for smaller and simpler palettes. I want more product than cardboard. But I'll get back to the palette later.  Being a hardcore Tarantino fan means I'm also nitpicky about anything relating to his work. For one thing, Mia never wore glittery eyeliner and I can't think of a single thing that would make a glittery anything fit in with the aesthetic of the movie. This collection would've been a great opportunity to promote the latest Perversion eyeliner Urban Decay has been going on about everywhere else. But for some reason, they opted for a glittery one instead.  Mia's makeup was very classic; soft smokey eyes, simple black eyeliner, and medium-red lips. Her eye makeup can be easily replicated with a couple of eyeshadows and the lips are a no-brainer. Urban Decay's lipstick looks nice, but the shade and finish are noticeably off. Besides, Mia's red lips are only seen on the cover art and for about two seconds in the movie. The rest of the time she wears a brownish nude color or what looks like nothing at all. I can almost guarantee that the finished look with the eyeliner, palette, and lipstick will lean a lot more rocker glam-sexy than classic, femme fatale-sexy. I'm all for bold makeup, but it's like advertising Elizabeth Taylor's glamour to peddle a Taylor Momsen kit instead. The products may look interchangeable, but the end results aren't. That may not matter to most, but since collections like this one cater mostly to specific people like me, it does.  Going back to the palette, the artwork isn't terrible but it certainly isn't anything noteworthy. Pulp Fiction's plot and title are a reference to pulp magazines and the cover is even made to look like one. Urban Decay could've done so much better. The lack of thought behind this palette's artwork is obvious and so subpar in comparison to the rest of the brand. It's not as if Quentin Tarantino is famous for his subtlety - and neither is Urban Decay.  This collection looks like it was put together over night, so I'll be taking a pass. I don't doubt that the products themselves are nice, but MAC could've nailed this collection so much better while still doing justice to Pulp Fiction and Mia.


  This is EXACTLY what I thought about this collection. I felt like I could have liked some of the individual items on their own if they weren't supposed to be linked to PF (likewise one if my favourite films).   Thanks for posting so articulately.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Jul 20, 2014)

Well I have to say after seeing this look, Im in love and just ordered the palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. and they are already sold out of the lipstick and the liner!


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 21, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> One of the perks of working for Miramax....free samples
> 
> Such a gorgeous collection. Will play with them this weekend!








HOW DO I APPLY FOR A JOB WITH YOU??? 

  enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## Pamele (Jul 21, 2014)

When I saw this, I was like 'yeah, here's my cash', but after a couple of days of really thinking it through,
  I was like no way, you can do mia's look pretty much with black liner and 90s brown-ish nude lipstick and that's all...
  and as someone mentioned in older post, this lipstick is soo off, even in poster it doesn't look close to that shade of red,
  but still I can see high-school kids running for it like crazy, with all this trend for 90s nostalgia without even watching damn movie, haha


----------



## pumpkinspice (Jul 21, 2014)

Pamele said:


> When I saw this, I was like 'yeah, here's my cash', but after a couple of days of really thinking it through,
> I was like no way, you can do mia's look pretty much with black liner and 90s brown-ish nude lipstick and that's all...
> and as someone mentioned in older post, this lipstick is soo off, even in poster it doesn't look close to that shade of red,
> but still I can see high-school kids running for it like crazy, with all this trend for 90s nostalgia without even watching damn movie, haha


  that very well maybe so true but if the kids in high school are running for it, I bet it looks fabulous on their young and most perfect skin!


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 



Heather when you get your items can you swatch the lipstick please? I would also like to see it in comparison to Gash if you have that as well.



   I definitely will! I do have Gash and don't mind doing a swatch comparision. I placed my order on the 16th, but according to UPS it's still in shipping limbo. *waiting impatiently*


----------



## Pamele (Jul 21, 2014)

pumpkinspice said:


> that very well maybe so true but if the kids in high school are running for it, I bet it looks fabulous on their young and most perfect skin!


  well, I'm 19, so my skin ain't that old, but still no point in splurging for browny shadows or red lipstick, that can be easily duped


----------



## pumpkinspice (Jul 21, 2014)

Pamele said:


> well, I'm 19, so my skin ain't that old, but still no point in splurging for browny shadows or red lipstick, that can be easily duped


   it aint? hahaha!!! ,Well hun those high school girls probably have more money to splurge with to get the real thing! cant beat UD shadows and "aint" no cheap dupe ever going to!


----------



## pumpkinspice (Jul 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Heather when you get your items can you swatch the lipstick please? I would also like to see it in comparison to Gash if you have that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your videos are fabulous Heather! I just watched Kat Von D review for coven and Poe, POE! is fabulous, thanks so much!


----------



## Pamele (Jul 21, 2014)

pumpkinspice said:


> it aint? hahaha!!! ,Well hun those high school girls probably have more money to splurge with to get the real thing! cant beat UD shadows and "aint" no cheap dupe ever going to!


  I got naked 2 palette and I honestly prefer MAC shadows (and yeah, MAC has all shades to dupe this sh*tty palette), so yeah, end of darling


----------



## pumpkinspice (Jul 21, 2014)

Pamele said:


> I got naked 2 palette and I honestly prefer MAC shadows, so yeah, end of darling


end of darling? I have a train case full of every shadow and type you can think of UD is hands down the best for pigmentation and variation, MAC is dry, crumbles and sucks..


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 21, 2014)

pumpkinspice said:


> your videos are fabulous Heather! I just watched Kat Von D review for coven and Poe, POE! is fabulous, thanks so much!


 
  Aw, shucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you! I'm glad that you liked the video.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 22, 2014)

Pamele said:


> well, I'm 19, so my skin ain't that old, but still no point in splurging for browny shadows or red lipstick, that can be easily duped


  True!  I was not buying this collection because it's a little underwhelming!  I'm trying to get the quad for free too but no go so far!  LOL


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 22, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Heather when you get your items can you swatch the lipstick please? I would also like to see it in comparison to Gash if you have that as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


>


  Thank you. Seems that Gash and Mrs. Mia Wallace look very much alike. I still want that pencil though.


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Jul 22, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you. Seems that Gash and Mrs. Mia Wallace look very much alike. I still want that pencil though.


  You're welcome! The pencil applies like a dream!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 27, 2014)

I have to just say, I almost didn't get the palette because I have so so many neutrals already, but omg I'm glad I did! The shadows are so creamy and smooth it's crazy. Been wearing it every day since I got it!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jul 29, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I have to just say, I almost didn't get the palette because I have so so many neutrals already, but omg I'm glad I did! The shadows are so creamy and smooth it's crazy. Been wearing it every day since I got it!


  same here! i was very impressed. very happy with it!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah I really love my palette and lipstick they're really nice, the eyeshadows are amazing.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 31, 2014)

I just got home from Ulta. Bought everything except the eyeliner


----------



## Miss lipstick (Aug 7, 2014)

In France, this collection will be launched in september.
  I was invited in June by Urban Decay France to see the movie Pulp Fiction in a Parisian palace.
This collection was presented at that time.
I fell in love with this collection especiallythe Mrs Mia Wallace lipstick and the palette.
For me it is the most beautiful makeup collection of this year!


  Excuse my english, I'm French! ^^


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 7, 2014)

Miss lipstick said:


> In France, this collection will be launched in september.
> I was invited in June by Urban Decay France to see the movie Pulp Fiction in a Parisian palace.
> This collection was presented at that time.
> I fell in love with this collection especiallythe Mrs Mia Wallace lipstick and the palette.
> ...


 
  Oui! meilleure collection de maquillage de l'année, Mlle Mia Wallace regard est si sensuelle et intemporelle j'adore ça! s'il vous plaît excuser mon français, je suis américain avec les grands-parents français, qu'ils ont toujours voulu me rendre leur maison, bienvenue à Specktra!


----------



## Miss lipstick (Aug 7, 2014)

Merci beaucoup Pumpkinspice.
  A très bientôt! ;-)


----------



## beauteblogueur (Aug 13, 2014)

I wish the lipstick had special packaging. Huge Pulp Fiction fan over here, but I have too many similar reds to justify buying it just for the name. If it had the same design as the palette I'd be all over it.


----------



## ChuChuReviews (Aug 13, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> True!  I was not buying this collection because it's a little underwhelming!  I'm trying to get the quad for free too but no go so far!  LOL


  Underwhelming is exactly how I felt about this collection too!


----------



## grevous13 (Aug 14, 2014)

I finally got the Mrs Mia Wallace Lip pencil during the 3x points week and it just got here today. I mainly got it for the name, the color isn't original and easily dupable but i love the movie so i thought id buy something from the collection.


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 14, 2014)

Im really trying to talk myself out of the lipstick don't know how long that will last.


----------



## Flavia (Aug 16, 2014)

I hope Sephora will have a 20% discount code out when this collection launches in my country (Italy) because I want basically everything but the nail polish.


----------



## ThisIsTheEnd90 (Aug 18, 2014)

Flavia said:


> I hope Sephora will have a 20% discount code out when this collection launches in my country (Italy) because I want basically everything but the nail polish.


  im waiting for the friends and family sale at sephora, i need the lip liner and eye shadow palette!


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 19, 2014)

I caved and bought the lipstick and glitter liner today. I want the palette, too, but REALLY don't need it add it's so dupeable


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 19, 2014)

The palette is soooo nice though, the colors are so soft and pigmented. I figured it was dupeabld too but I'm glad I got it, it's great for everyday looks.


----------



## emmxbee (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm definitely buying the lipstick and lipliner when they release here. They don't look too similar to the reds that I already have which is a major bonus.


----------



## Jaguk36 (Aug 24, 2014)

Definitely love the lipstick. Color wear is about 4 hours. Definitely use the lip liner with or a good lip primer to maximize the wear time. I used Duwop prime venom and it lasted longer.


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 25, 2014)

The glitter liner is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been wearing it with winged liner and Sable from LORAC Pro palette on the bottom lashline, with Gunmetal applied over Sable. I really love how it looks


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

I definitely love the lip liner. It applies so smoothly. I was a little disappointed with the lipstick though. I thought it was going to be a deep rich matte red lipstick and it was not. If the finish was matte I would have loved it more. The ads make the lipstick appear to be a matte finish.


----------



## Dare2MakeUp (Aug 25, 2014)

Same for me. I just couldn't pass on getting something with "Miss Mia Wallace" on it.  I ended up buying the whole collection minus the glitter liner. They got me again.


----------



## Spaceysno1girl (Sep 7, 2014)

I was the same, im glad i got it to, its crazy how soft and buttery the shadows and there was practically no fallout, always a bonus x


----------



## Spaceysno1girl (Sep 7, 2014)

I loved this collection, the little touches were just great - i wasnt getting the eye palette but it was quite cheap really, i thought it would be more and the shadows are so soft and buttery, they blend beautifully and virtually no fallout - so impressed and the red lipstick is gorgeous, i have so many reds but i swear i have nothing like it - well thats my story and im sticking to it, my husband is not entirely convinced in that either though lol xx


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 7, 2014)

I still want the lip liner. I have the palette and lipstick but the liner was calling my name in sephora yesterday.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I still want the lip liner. I have the palette and lipstick but the liner was calling my name in sephora yesterday.


  The lip liner certainly lives up to the hype. I loved it and would certainly get it. I liked the lip liner more than the lipstick. That's only because I thought the lipstick was going to be a matte from the ads and it was not.


----------



## emmxbee (Sep 13, 2014)

I've just ordered the lipstick and lipliner! They should be here sometime between Thursday & Saturday so I'm excited. I managed to get a 10% student discount and use gift vouchers for House of Fraser here in the UK so only having to pay £5.20 for both is awesome in my eyes


----------



## Ilovemakeupoker (Sep 15, 2014)

I do not really like the packaging of the palette


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2014)

emmxbee said:


> I've just ordered the lipstick and lipliner! They should be here sometime between Thursday & Saturday so I'm excited. I managed to get a 10% student discount and use gift vouchers for House of Fraser here in the UK so only having to pay £5.20 for both is awesome in my eyes :yahoo:


  What do you think? Did you like the lipstick?


----------



## emmxbee (Sep 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> What do you think? Did you like the lipstick?



They haven't arrived yet


----------



## emmxbee (Sep 16, 2014)

emmxbee said:


> They haven't arrived yet


 
  Literally 5 minutes after I wrote that, my order arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love both the lipliner and lipstick on. This was my first lip product from Urban Decay and it definitely won't be the last. They feel so comfortable and creamy on and haven't accentuated any of the dry patches on my lips so far.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2014)

emmxbee said:


> Literally 5 minutes after I wrote that, my order arrived :yahoo:    I love both the lipliner and lipstick on. This was my first lip product from Urban Decay and it definitely won't be the last. They feel so comfortable and creamy on and haven't accentuated any of the dry patches on my lips so far.


  :cheer:  :cheer:  :cheer:  I'm glad to hear you like both products. I loved the lip liner.  I wish the lipstick had a matte finish.


----------



## emmxbee (Sep 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm glad to hear you like both products. I loved the lip liner. I wish the lipstick had a matte finish.


That's good that you like the lip liner.

I probably wouldn't have bought the lipstick if it had a matte finish if I'm being honest. My lips are usually so dry and most of the time I just can't be bothered with the extra effort of exfoliating them, etc that I wouldn't get as much wear out of it as I'd like to.


----------



## Tiahaar (Sep 22, 2014)

I got the Mrs Mia Wallace lipstick a week ago and I'm in love. I thought that I had a similar shade, but gladly not. And I like that it isn't a matte lipstick. I have so many mattes from MAC that it's nice to have something else. And this baby stays on my lips almost the whole day and leaves a nice stain. <3

  I was thinking about getting the lipliner and the palette, but the colors were too similar to what I have. (I hope I won't regret that...).


----------



## catsandrabbits (Sep 27, 2014)

I was super excited for this collection and loved the packaging, but I just didn't "need" any of the products. I did hear they lowered the price on a few items so I might give em another look


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 27, 2014)

Sephora has the eyeshadow palette marked down to like $16 right now.


----------



## pocketmouse (Sep 27, 2014)

went with my mom to sephora today, she got the palette for $16, such a good deal! it's so cute, i'm so jealous and kinda sorta really want to buy one, but I keep telling myself I don't really need it because I have Naked 1 & 3, as well as some MAC neutrals, I hadn't seen the packaging though, so I absolutely love that it has the quote on the front, as well as 'Be cool honey bunny' on the back, it's really adorable. I'm a huge fan of Pulp Fiction too (a long time ago we got our VHS tape signed by Samuel L Jackson), so if they still have it in stock by the time I have some extra cash, I may end up picking it up regardless of whether I actually need it or not.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 28, 2014)

lol I'm so mad that I didn't wait to get it till now! Still might get the nail polish though, only $5


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 28, 2014)

emmxbee said:


> That's good that you like the lip liner.   I probably wouldn't have bought the lipstick if it had a matte finish if I'm being honest. My lips are usually so dry and most of the time I just can't be bothered with the extra effort of exfoliating them, etc that I wouldn't get as much wear out of it as I'd like to.


  I went to Sephora today and tried on Mrs. Mia Wallace again largely because I saw a UD Pulp Fiction ad in the Sept. Edition of Vogue.   Is it just me or what? The ad makes the color seems a lot darker than it really is. I bought the lip liner because I love the way it slides on the lips. I am not a fan of the lipstick. It's not a matte, for one. But the main reason is that the lipstick looks different from the ad.


----------



## Tracerzzz (Oct 25, 2014)

Good idea for this palette but how many Browns do we need lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2014)

Tracerzzz said:


> Good idea for this palette but how many Browns do we need lol


  I will probably skip the palette.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 29, 2014)

I actually bought a backup of the palette in the UD friends and family sale, for $12 I couldn't go wrong. I love the palette it has some of the most pigmented neutral mattes I own, they're so easy to apply and blend I'm in love. I love using the medium brown shade just applied all over the lid and blended into the crease, just a quick one shade look and it has a nice grungy feel to it.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Dec 4, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> I actually bought a backup of the palette in the UD friends and family sale, for $12 I couldn't go wrong. I love the palette it has some of the most pigmented neutral mattes I own, they're so easy to apply and blend I'm in love. I love using the medium brown shade just applied all over the lid and blended into the crease, just a quick one shade look and it has a nice grungy feel to it.


  Ditto.  I bought a b/u for me, and one for each of my two besties.

  I love it so much.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Dec 26, 2014)

This palette is back in stock at Sephora with an extra 20% off in the sale section!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 26, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> This palette is back in stock at Sephora with an extra 20% off in the sale section!


  Oh really. Thank you.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Dec 26, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Oh really. Thank you.


  Yes, ma'am  I love this palette so much I ordered another one. I now have 2 b/u ... It's a sickness. But I love the medium matte brown in this palette! It is the perfect crease color and I can easily do an entire eye look with this palette. The matte cream lashline to browbone, the matte brown in the crease, the darker satin brown in the outer third, the frosty white on the tear duct and (if I want) darken the outer v with the black. It is the perfect freakin palette haha, especially for travel.


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

That lipstick though  sooo pretty


----------



## Nateilan (Jan 4, 2015)

I missed the lipstick


----------



## Kolleen (Jan 16, 2015)

I got the eyeshadow palette with a discount and I like it ! When the collection came out, I found the basic color but in fact the colors are so intense and blend very well. It is a beautifull palette.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 17, 2015)

Nateilan said:


> I missed the lipstick


  Trust me you weren't missing a lot. I preferred the lip liner more. That's largely because it was matte.  Do you have the matte.


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi everyone! Just popping in to say I found this entire collection on sale at the Lancôme CCO (Designer Fragrance and Cosmetic Outlet)!


----------



## linemtp (Feb 21, 2015)

I missed the lip liner  but I'm in love with the palette


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Mar 7, 2015)

The liner and lipstick are back on the ud site at regular price.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 7, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> The liner and lipstick are back on the ud site at regular price.


  Thank you.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 7, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> The liner and lipstick are back on the ud site at regular price.


  Are they for real?! When its at the outlet for cheaper?


----------



## montREALady (Mar 27, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> The liner and lipstick are back on the ud site at regular price.


  Darn it. Missed it.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 28, 2015)

Kolleen said:


> I got the eyeshadow palette with a discount and I like it ! When the collection came out, I found the basic color but in fact the colors are so intense and blend very well. It is a beautifull palette.


 My thoughts exactly. I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the palette.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Hi everyone! Just popping in to say I found this entire collection on sale at the Lancôme CCO (Designer Fragrance and Cosmetic Outlet)!


  Yeah so...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wanna see how it pairs with my PT Cardinal later.


----------



## lipstick007 (May 14, 2015)

I actually have two of these palettes-one as a backup & the nail polish & lipstick -I got it partially because I'm a huge Pulp Fiction Fan  Here's the nail polish on my nails:


----------



## lipstick007 (May 14, 2015)

Here's the palette in comparison to a MAC single:


----------

